# Oops!!!



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Just wondering what is the one thing that you forget to pack????
Stephanie


----------



## BBnfamily (Mar 13, 2007)

MY son's socks....and once I brought two left feet. Or was it two right feet?????? I have two of the same pair of shoes....so I had to wear the running shoes all weekend.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

kywoman said:


> Just wondering what is the one thing that you forget to pack????
> Stephanie


One of the advantages of full-timing is that you can not forget anything, as you have it all with you.

Moral: Quit campin' and start full-timing!

Sluggo


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Dog food bowls and walkie talkie have been left behind more than once.















Even when I make a list, something always gets forgotten.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Do the kids count????

Just kidding.

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I seem to forget to relax while driving to the campground. I know driving there isn't a ton of fun, but I seem to worry about getting a good spot...did I pack everything...is the trailer ok....is the hitch working....etc.

Need to just enjoy the time with the family...otherthings will work themselves out.


----------



## jjdmel (Jan 5, 2004)

The keys to our old camper.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I seem to forget to relax while driving to the campground. I know driving there isn't a ton of fun, but I seem to worry about getting a good spot...did I pack everything...is the trailer ok....is the hitch working....etc.
> 
> Need to just enjoy the time with the family...otherthings will work themselves out.


You sound like KB, Jim. Me? I LOVE the drive!!! Something abou that driver's seat when Puff is hooked up & ready to roll (oh...maybe its the Hensley














) Anyway, we make a kazillion lists and then figure that if we forgot it, we didn't really need it and we always find a way to "make do". Of course, the important stuff - like a bottle opener - has been duplicated for the TT so no "forgetting" involved


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I have a favorite old grey hooded extra heavy duty (how many adjectives can I fit in here) sweatshirt that I set aside for our camping trips- and somehow, I forgot it last year on our 1 week family trip. The whole time, I was just lost. Nothing could replace it. Sitting around the fire just wasn't the same...Maybe it was just the OCD in me, or a habit has begun, but I make sure that it is packed first from now on.

In general, we dont worry about forgeting something. My DW actually looks forward to something being left behind, as that gives her an excuse to plug in the Wal-Mart coordinates into out Garmin C330, and off we go! (and she aint a-scared to drive 3 hours to git there!)


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

When a guy has a favorite pillow and it gets left at home, it is the worst weekend reguardless of how it goes!

As you can tell been there done THAT!

So how bout Pillow...

Carey


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

X2 on finding a wal-mart. Sometimes I swear my DW forget things just so she has a reason to find a wal-mart.


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

To answer my own ???? I left our clothes in the dryer while camping...that's my twist on things...nothing like getting home 250 miles away and then remembering that I needed to get the laundry from the campground laundry house....
OOPS!!!


----------



## fishnmagician (Dec 27, 2005)

Now there is a Topic , How many different Wallmarts have you been to? I know I compete in this!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

The words I fear most when I'm unhooking the trailer: "GUESS WHAT I FORGOT" usually that is followed by me chasing DW around the site with one of the bars from the Equal-I-zer







just kidding.

Forgot my daughters shoes once she got in the motorhome barefoot and away we went.(I think she wanted new shoes)

DW left most of her clothes at home luckily we were close to home.

Last trip to Cedar Point DW plan meals around the crock pot great idea cook while we are in the park







Only to here those dredded words







midnight trip to walmart.

Took the dog forgot the food









Just to name a few

John


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

On a ski trip to the Pocono's several years ago, we left the twins suitcases at home.............................boy honey you packed light for this trip...........................you did remember the two suitcases in the closet................right?
A fast stop at Burlington Coat Factory and the twins were well dressed like twins for the first and only time in their lives.

MK


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

We have forgotten pillow and blankets, a cooler full of food, clothes, medication, and many other things. I also left my swim trucks hanging on the lamp hook at the campsite before and didn't miss them until I went to pack for the next trip. At least they weren't my speedos!


----------



## outbackj (Oct 31, 2006)

I don't think that we have forgotten anything since we got the OB. But this is our first year doing camp grounds. When we used to go to our land in Pine City,MN. We used to forget a lot of things. Thank heaven for WALMART! I think we kept them in business on the weekends.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

I've left the XM radio on the back porch (cause it is hooked up at there all the time)and I forgot the crockppot once. Went to Walmart to get a Crockpot to keep in the trailer so that wouldn't happen again. Couldn't justify buying a new satellite radio so listened to FM. Forgot socks but no worries there was a Walmart several miles up the road. Walmart is never to far away!

My DH has a sign that says "When I die bury me at Walmart so my wife will visit me every day."

Linda


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

We don't seem to forget things but we must just be needy because we always fill the cart on a wal-mart run.


----------



## Mrs Crawfish (Apr 1, 2006)

We took our two granddaughters to TopSail last December. They thought it was funny when I announced that I forgot my underwear!!!!!!! I borrowed some from the oldest granddaughter and some from Leon. Don't even try to picture that.







I'd do just about anything to avoid another trip to Wal-Mart.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Mrs Crawfish said:


> I forgot my underwear!!!!!!! I borrowed some from Leon. Don't even try to picture that.


So Mrs Crawfish, do you prefer Boxers or Briefs?


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

It's usually a meal component. Like forgetting the syrup for pancakes. Weâ€™ll end up buying an $8.00 mini-bottle from the camp store.

Jessica


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

What we forget the most?
Well, since the OB is on a seasonal site, we have everything usually there waiting for us....the only thing to really forget is what's doesn't stay there, like the laundry bag. Forget it every other trip.

What's the worst to forget?
Well, we've fixed this problem now, but we forgot the keys one time....2 hrs. and $80 and we were in. Never again.


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

outtatown said:


> What's the worst to forget?
> Well, we've fixed this problem now, but we forgot the keys one time....2 hrs. and $80 and we were in. Never again.


Weâ€™ve forgotten our keys an embarrassing number of times. When we had the pop-up it was easy to walk around the campground and find someone else with a Coleman and borrow their keys. On our last TT, we could pop out a window and stick our DS through. (he loved that!)

So far so good on the OB. Knock on firewood.

Jessica


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I use an activated charcoal water filter. When it is not attached to the trailer and filtering water, I empty it and stick it in my 'fridge at home. This is to retard mold growth. I can't tell you how many times I have gotten to the camp site only to discover I left it at home.

Reverie


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I learned the hard way to never again forget the can opener.

Fellow campers will make you feel really small as you approach with your tail tucked in and can in hand to borrow theirs


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> I learned the hard way to never again forget the can opener.
> 
> Fellow campers will make you feel really small as you approach with your tail tucked in and can in hand to borrow theirs


Forget something like that once and from then on, we'll grab one as we walk out the door "Just in Case".

By the end of last season, we had 3 can & 4 bottle openers in TT


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I left and about 30 minutes north of the house realized that I forgot my meds......add a hour to the drive!!!

We don't forget to take much, BUT.........I seam to forget to do things before we leave the campground....lets see....I forgot to put the little safety pin in the Reese dual cam once....I left the "bar" for setting the dual cams on the side of the road....and my wifes favorite...I forgot to remove the "Chock and Lock" wheel chocks......twice!!!

Gary


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Dawn, I forgot my can opener once too. don't know if it was stubbornness or whay, but I found a way to get the cans open. Poced them whit something, fortuantely I forget what. I don't recommend it though.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I forgot my underwear!!!!!!! I borrowed some from Leon. Don't even try to picture that.


So Mrs Crawfish, do you prefer Boxers or Briefs?








[/quote]

Bigger question is what happens when Mr. Crawfish forgets HIS underwear....who's do he borrow?


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Chestnut said:


> What's the worst to forget?
> Well, we've fixed this problem now, but we forgot the keys one time....2 hrs. and $80 and we were in. Never again.


Weâ€™ve forgotten our keys an embarrassing number of times. When we had the pop-up it was easy to walk around the campground and find someone else with a Coleman and borrow their keys. On our last TT, we could pop out a window and stick our DS through. (he loved that!)

So far so good on the OB. Knock on firewood.

Jessica
[/quote]
I just wanted to address the key problem posted earlier. One of my mods has proven to fix this dilema. Please check it out here for anyone that may be interested.
Lockout / Lost Key Fix​


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

[/quote]
I just wanted to address the key problem posted earlier. One of my mods has proven to fix this dilema. Please check it out here for anyone that may be interested.
Lockout / Lost Key Fix​[/quote]

After you posted this, we went out and bought one of these. DH installed it immediately.
The problem: We haven't got the extra set of keys made to put in there yet.


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

Once my husband was in a hurry to get on the road to do some dry camping in Eastern Oregon. When I got home from work he was pushing me to get into the TV so we would be on the road. I trusted him when he said that he had packed everything.

The next morning I opened the frigde and not a lick of food was in there. There was plenty of beer but no food. Luckily we had dry goods but nothing in the frigde. Goes to show you always, always double check the man.

Donna


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

One time in our old camper the DH forgot the camper keys as he left them in his pocket and changed just before we left







--luckily our friends were heading out later, so we were able to let them know how to get into the house and get the camper keys out--the DH ended up breaking into the camper through the emergency exit window and broke the glass everywhere (thank goodness for duct tape!)!







Needless to say we haven't had this happen since. We can look back on it now and laugh!









Brenda


----------



## marks (Nov 20, 2006)

I just wanted to address the key problem posted earlier. One of my mods has proven to fix this dilema. Please check it out here for anyone that may be interested.
Lockout / Lost Key Fix​[/quote]

After you posted this, we went out and bought one of these. DH installed it immediately.
The problem: We haven't got the extra set of keys made to put in there yet.








[/quote]

Great idea, thanks NobleEagle.

BTW - Has anyone had spare keys made? If so, can they be made at any HW store?

Regards,

MarkS


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I got an extra set of keys from the dealer and put them in the glove box of the camper. That way if I lose the keys to the camper I have an extra set. I also take the extra keys to my truck and put them in the camper, that way if I lose the truck keys I can get home.....

Now what if I lose the camper and truck keys with both of them locked?????

I never lock up the cooler so I can drink!!!

Gary


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We got extra keys made. Had to get the blanks from a local RV dealer, then took them to the hardware store to have them cut.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ROO-ING said:


> Once my husband was in a hurry to get on the road to do some dry camping in Eastern Oregon. When I got home from work he was pushing me to get into the TV so we would be on the road. I trusted him when he said that he had packed everything.
> 
> The next morning I opened the frigde and not a lick of food was in there. There was plenty of beer but no food. Luckily we had dry goods but nothing in the frigde. Goes to show you always, always double check the man.
> 
> Donna


Beer IS food...









That man packed a perfect frig.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Once my husband was in a hurry to get on the road to do some dry camping in Eastern Oregon. When I got home from work he was pushing me to get into the TV so we would be on the road. I trusted him when he said that he had packed everything.
> 
> The next morning I opened the frigde and not a lick of food was in there. There was plenty of beer but no food. Luckily we had dry goods but nothing in the frigde. Goes to show you always, always double check the man.
> 
> Donna


Beer IS food...









That man packed a perfect frig.
[/quote]

Tell that to the kids.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> I got an extra set of keys from the dealer and put them in the glove box of the camper. That way if I lose the keys to the camper I have an extra set. I also take the extra keys to my truck and put them in the camper, that way if I lose the truck keys I can get home.....
> 
> Now what if I lose the camper and truck keys with both of them locked?????


We also plan to get an extra key for the truck to put in there too. 
We have good intentions! LOL


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Lady Di said:


> Once my husband was in a hurry to get on the road to do some dry camping in Eastern Oregon. When I got home from work he was pushing me to get into the TV so we would be on the road. I trusted him when he said that he had packed everything.
> 
> The next morning I opened the frigde and not a lick of food was in there. There was plenty of beer but no food. Luckily we had dry goods but nothing in the frigde. Goes to show you always, always double check the man.
> 
> Donna


Beer IS food...









That man packed a perfect frig.
[/quote]

Tell that to the kids.
[/quote]








Rita









At first I thought I would save some $ & transport items back & forth from the house to the TT. Well, after forgetting a few vital cooking tools on numerous occassions.







I canned that idea & bought all duplicates. So much for trying to save a buck


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Pajamas. I have forgotten to pack pajamas for myself & the kids several times. This year I think I'll just put some in the OB and leave them there.

Cheryl


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

If we need it it is in the Outback. I really HATE lugging stuff back and forth. It makes camping WORK.









Camping is relaxation, and I'm Not gonna start out by wearing myself out packing if I can avoid it.


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Lady Di said:


> If we need it it is in the Outback.


I'm hoping to get to this point, too. After so many years of camping in the popup and having to pack and unpack each trip, I am really looking forward to being able to pack the OB and leave it that way. Maybe eventually we won't forget anything anymore!









Cheryl


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah, we had the same experience with our popup. Guess that is just another reason I like the OB so well.


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

What doe we forget?... Hmmm let me see...

The Dw manages to forget some article of MY clothing with scary regularity. Let me tell you, when the nearest open store is over a hundred miles away it can make for a bad time. I have spent more weekends without a warm jacket/sweater/coat than I can count. It has gotten to the point that I allways check my clothes cabinet as the last step of hitching up.

As for me, I have left the cheater bar to the WD hitch on the back bumper more times than I can count. Most of the time I would remember where I left it when I heard the clank of it falling off.
Keys were never a problem as WE keep the spares in the glovebox of the tv. If I forget the tv keys I wouldn't get away from home and all the other spare keys so that system tends to work.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Lady Di said:


> Once my husband was in a hurry to get on the road to do some dry camping in Eastern Oregon. When I got home from work he was pushing me to get into the TV so we would be on the road. I trusted him when he said that he had packed everything.
> 
> The next morning I opened the frigde and not a lick of food was in there. There was plenty of beer but no food. Luckily we had dry goods but nothing in the frigde. Goes to show you always, always double check the man.
> 
> Donna


Beer IS food...









That man packed a perfect frig.
[/quote]

Tell that to the kids.
[/quote]

They can live a weekend on roots a berries.


----------

